# Rep level typo



## Groff (Jun 13, 2008)

Apparently I can play _Erotoma*t*ia_ with my toes. 

Just noticed that.


----------



## Chris (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Desecrated (Jun 13, 2008)

E-rep for noticing.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 13, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> E-rep for noticing.


----------

